# Deftones vocal effects?



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

all i have left to start making the music i want is a mic  ive decided on a shure sm57 or 58. my question is, what effects do the deftones use on chinos vocals? if you listen to early stuff (demo cds) and early versions of say engine no.9 you can tell its "normal" vocals. go to the album version and there are definately effects on the vocals compaired to the "demo" version. any ideas what they use?

its not just compresion, almost sounds like an o.d.?


----------



## synrgy (Feb 9, 2011)

Back during the Adrenaline sessions, I remember reading a bunch of interviews from Chino and also Terry Date, each of which basically said that it was just the way Chino held the mic. In short, "incorrectly".  

He used to cup/cover large portions of the mic with his hands, and they swore that was how they got all the sounds. I don't think any heavy processing came into the process until after Around the Fur.

That's based on fuzzy memory of interviews read in magazines, though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Back during the Adrenaline sessions, I remember reading a bunch of interviews from Chino and also Terry Date, each of which basically said that it was just the way Chino held the mic. In short, "incorrectly".
> 
> He used to cup/cover large portions of the mic with his hands, and they swore that was how they got all the sounds. I don't think any heavy processing came into the process until after Around the Fur.
> 
> That's based on fuzzy memory of interviews read in magazines, though, so take it with a grain of salt.


 
i dont know. if you listen to the OLD demos and stuff, something changed between demo, and actual recording of the album. im looking for something i can post for reference.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just found more or less what I was referencing:

DEFTONESWORLD.com - It's all about the deftones



Chino Moreno said:


> but on the first record I recorded everything live with the band in the room, with a little Shure 58 microphone.





Terry Date said:


> Chino's voice has a lot of character, and he is able to change it. A lot of it has to do with the way he cups the mike. He uses his hand over the mike in different positions to get different sounds. I got him to use the mike as an instrument. I always do vocals on an SM58, which is a calculated decision since most of the bands I work with have careers that are 90 percent live work with '58's. Chino destroyed that microphone during recording - threw it around, spit in it. We used that same mike for the whole track and I gave it to him afterwards. I compressed the vocal really hard so that when he is singing, the voice sounds louder and the background noise disappears. These guys are incredibly focused on what they are doing and they love what they are doing, so it was really fun.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

you THE MAN!!


----------

